

E-commerce with MongoDB (+example) - ericingram
http://getfwd.com/blog/ecommerce-with-mongodb

======
ericingram
To those that say Mongo's lack of transactions are a deal-breaker in
e-commerce, I'd like to know more about this perspective. Can you be very
specific?

We've been running production e-commerce sites for many months now and haven't
encountered a major issue in the lack of transactions across collections.

